# Monatsnamen ausgeben



## Nachtschatten (11. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne einen Kalender programmieren der jeweils einen Monat anzeigt und man mit zwei Buttons je einen Monat vor oder zurück blättern kann.

Gibt e seine Möglichkeit SimpleDateFormat("MMMM"); so zu Formatieren das man nicht den Aktuellen Monat sondern einen früheren oder späteren ausgegeben bekommt. 

Oder muss ich mit GregorianCalendar cal = new GregorianCalendar (); und cal.get (Calendar.MONTH) 
den Monatsnamen damit aus einem Array auslesen ?


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (11. Aug 2012)

Moin!

Calendar (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

wäre da meiner meinung nach die Wahl der Qual. Damit arbeiten und mit simpleDateFormat Formatieren.

LG


----------



## Camino (11. Aug 2012)

Mit SimpleDateFormat formatierst du ja nur ein Datum, ist also nur für die Anzeige/Ausgabe. Die Berechnung musst du an deinem Datum (GregorianCalendar) vornehmen, also vom aktuellen Monat 1 abziehen bzw. dazuzählen.


----------



## diel2001 (11. Aug 2012)

Vielleicht ist das was du suchst : 
DateFormatSymbols (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------

